# The UPS guy just left...



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

...and I just got shipments from two suppliers. Strangely, most of the knives are mine--but I can be bought.

_Now if I only had *something sharp* to open these parcels..._


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Awwww he might be ignoring me but I still like toast and he can have any

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

One of the knives was mine--well, to be honest, I was also gladdened that the red-bone Buck 112 appeared, an incredible value.

A full blown Buck 112 can go for 100 to 150 bucks. If it's an "Elite" model, that gets close to 175 bucks.

My little red-bone cost me 44 bucks. The leather case came from some forgotten Buck 112 of yesteryear. However, other than the red scales, this Buck 112 is the same one you can buy for a lot more. The edge was like a razor, the bolsters all brass, and the folding action smooth. If you want a real-deal Buck 112, buy the red bone, it's the same knife at a reduced tariff.

BTW, I think most citizens imagine the life of a polisher as a fairy tale, a life derived right from a fantasy. People just assume my life entails the shoplifting of a good switchblade and a romp with a leggy, dangerous redhead.

And, yes, while 90% of that is true or I wouldn't do this soul-sucking job, here I sit, diamond rod in hand, and making modifications no one cares about until the folder fails. "Cutting a choil" is handwork, that is until they invent a machine that knows how to goof off.

A choil is cut, see below.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Good thing I kept that leather case. I seem to have lost that Kydex sheath inside my own home! I've tipped this house upside down and I cannot find it. Oh, I wouldn't use it, but this "forgetful" thingie is happening far too often for a young boy like me.

Of course, my Jim Wagner workin' knife doesn't get any sheath at all, it works for a living. Same goes for my new "Pistol Tool," which is an incredible invention. BTW, if you buy a Jim Wagner--and you should--also find one of those "two prong" tightening devices that fits the pivot bolt. Any knife you get with this feature will have the pivot too loose or too tight. By dumb luck I had the right gizmo.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I mentioned that "two prong" tightening device. Here's a picture of it. And you will need it whether the knife came properly, or if it has loosened up over time.


----------

